# AncestryDNA testing



## jazz lady

Wasn't sure where to put this but this seems to be as good as any.  

Not looking to get into a debate on whether anyone would do it, privacy concerns, etc.  Just a discussion about what you have found about your family tree if you have had it done.

I order the test a couple of weeks ago via Amazon, spit into the tube as directed, and sent it back.  It was received and processed in less than two weeks. I got my results yesterday and no big surprises except for the percentages:





I knew there was English, German, and Irish in my ancestry, but the surprise was so much of my roots are from Ireland/Scotland/Wales.  

I also found out a forum member who doesn't post anymore but I am still friends with on Facebook is my 4th cousin.   

My sister is also doing the test and awaiting for her results to see if they match, else the milkman has a lot of 'splaining to do.  She has already reconnected with a long lost first cousin (only full cousin) on my dad's side and have learned some of his history.

Very cool stuff.


----------



## glhs837

For me, there was about 3% West Asian, Arabs, Kurds, Persians, Azerbaijanis, Anatolian Turks are listed as the main ethnic groups in this category. Whats funny is that my father, during his time in the service, was called the Arab. And once years bck a doctor whose family is from Pakistan mentioned that my hair patterns were indicative of that area.  No idea where from though. I'm only back to the 1850s in Tenn for certain on Dads side, with a possible linkage back to Fairfax in the 1760s.


----------



## jazz lady

glhs837 said:


> For me, there was about 3% West Asian, Arabs, Kurds, Persians, Azerbaijanis, Anatolian Turks are listed as the main ethnic groups in this category. Whats funny is that my father, during his time in the service, was called the Arab. And once years bck a doctor whose family is from Pakistan mentioned that my hair patterns were indicative of that area.  No idea where from though. I'm only back to the 1850s in Tenn for certain on Dads side, with a possible linkage back to Fairfax in the 1760s.



Very interesting and how such a small percentage of some ethnic group can still show many generations later.

My first cousin on my mom's side (her mom and my mom were sisters) has done a lot of research on that side of the family so I know we trace back to families coming from England in the 1600s.  My dad's side is more of a mystery. Much smaller family and nobody really around left to ask questions.  I have gotten as far as many ancestors in the NYC area - Bronx, Long Island, and Manhattan -  in the mid to late 1800s.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## mAlice

I'm not one to go down the DNA path, but through research have learned a lot.  I don't really feel the need for percentages, or to know that I might have 1% of some obscure nation of peoples.  I have always been more interested in the "tree" aspect of my heritage, and that has been incredibly interesting.

That said, I'm always excited to see others get into their ancestry.  It's fascinating stuff.


----------



## Kyle

My results were:


Bourbon42.00%Coffee24.35%Barley Malt23.60%Hops4.70%Nicotine3.35%Cholesterol1.77%


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> My results were:
> 
> 
> Bourbon42.00%Coffee24.35%Barley Malt23.60%Hops4.70%Nicotine3.35%Cholesterol1.77%


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> And once years bck a doctor whose family is from Pakistan mentioned that my hair patterns were indicative of that area.





Interesting that the Doctor picked up on that specific trait


----------



## stgislander

mAlice said:


> I don't really feel the need for percentages, or to know that I might have 1% of some obscure nation of peoples.



But with enough native American DNA, you can qualify for tribal membership and get some of those indian casino profits.


----------



## mAlice

stgislander said:


> But with enough native American DNA, you can qualify for tribal membership and get some of those indian casino profits.



I can qualify for that without a DNA test.  I have a paper trail.


----------



## Misfit

mAlice said:


> I can qualify for that without a DNA test.  I have a paper trail.



Is it a paper trail of tears?


----------



## Dakota

Kyle said:


> My results were:
> 
> 
> Bourbon42.00%Coffee24.35%Barley Malt23.60%Hops4.70%Nicotine3.35%Cholesterol1.77%



sarcasm must have mixed with the Bourbon


----------



## Kyle

I don't' want to do it because they keep finding serial killers through these DNA family connections.


----------



## jazz lady

mAlice said:


> I'm not one to go down the DNA path, but through research have learned a lot.  I don't really feel the need for percentages, or to know that I might have 1% of some obscure nation of peoples.  I have always been more interested in the "tree" aspect of my heritage, and that has been incredibly interesting.
> 
> That said, I'm always excited to see others get into their ancestry.  It's fascinating stuff.



The research is what I get really excited about.  I love digging into things and connecting the dots.  Making the connection and filling in the blanks.  Finding out clues about who my ancestors were and what their lives were like.  I figure this will keep me busy most of the colder months when I have more time to devote to it.


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> My results were:
> 
> 
> Bourbon42.00%Coffee24.35%Barley Malt23.60%Hops4.70%Nicotine3.35%Cholesterol1.77%





Dakota said:


> sarcasm must have mixed with the Bourbon



That was the other .08%.  And yes, I added the percentages.


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> I don't' want to do it because they keep finding serial killers through these DNA family connections.



I can't remember the show, but it was about people finding out their relatives were serial killers.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> That was the other .08%.  And yes, I added the percentages.



 

I'm sure my "sarcasm level" is a bit higher than .08%.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> I don't' want to do it because they keep finding serial killers through these DNA family connections.



Well, it was just the one time, right


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> I'm sure my "sarcasm level" is a bit higher than .08%.



Ya think?


----------



## jazz lady

This is a great series about celebrities and influential people finding out about their family histories:

https://www.pbs.org/show/finding-your-roots/

Episode 1 of Season 4 is my favorite so far.  Larry David and Bernie Sanders trace their roots and find out they are related.


----------



## jazz lady

Another good series:

https://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/who-do-you-think-you-are/

Loved the last episode on Jean Smart and the one before it on Molly Shannon.  My favorite was the one on Katey Segal as it was very moving.  She never knew her mother and found a lady who had performed with mom in the USO.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> This is a great series about celebrities and influential people finding out about their family histories:
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/show/finding-your-roots/
> 
> Episode 1 of Season 4 is my favorite so far.  Larry David and Bernie Sanders trace their roots and find out they are related.



https://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/who-do-you-think-you-are/

This is another good one that I like to watch.

I am fortunate that my GGGfather started with family history which has funneled down to me. I need to take a look at the photo albums again.


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> But with enough native American DNA, you can qualify for tribal membership and get some of those indian casino profits.



Just going to mention this is incorrect. First, you would need to be able to tie your blood to one of the federally recognized tribes, second DNA testing is not recognized it has to be through verified ancestry, and third even if you meet the blood requirements (most commonly 25% or 1/16th with a full blood great grandparent) and successfully petition to be put on a registry of a tribe that has gaming (about 40% of them), and which provide per-capita payments (about 15% per my googling), you likely would not get any disbursment as they are are paid out top-down.

I have lots of family that are on official registers for multiple tribes, all of which have associated gaming, and not a single one of them has ever got a direct payment.  One of my cousins friends is ostensibly FBI (full blood indian) and is a tribal elder who actually works part time in a casino. And he does get a disbursement (~2-3k a year).  

I have heard of some groups that get ridiculously large payments, but I believe they are rare and wouldn't be open to someone who showed up with an online DNA test.


----------



## kwillia

I would love to have mine done and then my brother have his done. Same mother and father for both but I take after my father's family and my brother takes after my mother's family. No one who sees us together can tell we are brother and sister. I am dying to know what our percentage makeup comparisons look like.


----------



## stgislander

Clem72 said:


> Just going to mention this is incorrect. First, you would need to be able to tie your blood to one of the federally recognized tribes, second DNA testing is not recognized it has to be through verified ancestry, and third even if you meet the blood requirements (most commonly 25% or 1/16th with a full blood great grandparent) and successfully petition to be put on a registry of a tribe that has gaming (about 40% of them), and which provide per-capita payments (about 15% per my googling), you likely would not get any disbursment as they are are paid out top-down.
> 
> I have lots of family that are on official registers for multiple tribes, all of which have associated gaming, and not a single one of them has ever got a direct payment.  One of my cousins friends is ostensibly FBI (full blood indian) and is a tribal elder who actually works part time in a casino. And he does get a disbursement (~2-3k a year).
> 
> I have heard of some groups that get ridiculously large payments, but I believe they are rare and wouldn't be open to someone who showed up with an online DNA test.



Did I REALLY need to add the sarcasm tag?  

I guess I did.


----------



## GURPS

this is a good way to find out you are the Postman's Child  ....  or the Brother From another Father


----------



## Clem72

stgislander said:


> Did I REALLY need to add the sarcasm tag?
> 
> I guess I did.



Yes, when you say something that is said by hundreds of others with perfect sincerity. Just because you meant it to be sarcasm doesn't mean it's not a commonly expressed sentiment (and I don't know you well enough to tell the difference from text).

If you linked a story that a new amazon tribe had been found and they have no history of autism ever, and someone responded "they also don't have vaccines, this proves that vaccines cause autism" you would have basically no idea of whether or not they held that opinion or were making fun of it.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I would love to have mine done and then my brother have his done. Same mother and father for both but I take after my father's family and my brother takes after my mother's family. No one who sees us together can tell we are brother and sister. I am dying to know what our percentage makeup comparisons look like.



I am fortunate that my brother, sister, and I all look similar enough, although I am the only one with brown eyes - they have hazel eyes just like our mom and dad - and she is left-handed.  Personality wise, we are three VERY different individuals.  

It is interesting when siblings look nothing alike and makes you wonder.  Maybe you can steal his spit when he sleeps if he doesn't want to be tested.


----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> It is interesting when siblings look nothing alike and makes you wonder.



Sneak the test and spring the results at the Christmas Family Gathering!


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> Sneak the test and spring the results at the Christmas Family Gathering!


Then look for those who  because of fear of being tracked/outted for crimes now that family DNA has hit the database!


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> I don't' want to do it because they keep finding serial killers through these DNA family connections.



Gonna be a two hour special on the one they did find, the BTK killer, Sunday I think. And the way it played out was that they had his DNA from the crime scenes, but never a match in the database, becuase as a cop, his DNA was never in the system. So they searched the commecial databases and found close matches, relatives of his, and through those people, doing real detective work, they found him.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Did I REALLY need to add the sarcasm tag?
> 
> I guess I did.


Sarcasm...it's not for everyone.


----------

